# REC--Chocolate Cinnamon Scones (TNT)



## PA Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

Chocolate and cinnamon is one of my all-time favorite flavor combinations!

*Chocolate Cinnamon Scones*
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1/4 cup sugar 
3 tablespoons baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 1/2 cups semisweet chocolate chunks
1 stick of butter, cut into pieces and kept very cold
1 1/4 c milk

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. In a mixer fitted with a paddle attachment (or using a hand mixer), mix the dry ingredients. Add the butter and mix until coarse and sandy. You should still be able to see small lumps of butter. Add milk and mix until almost combined. Next, add the chocolate chunks and mix just to distribute them evenly through the dough. Do not overmix; there may still be some flour not mixed in. 
Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface. Knead the dough 10 times to bring it together and smooth it out. Using a lightly floured rolling pin, roll out the dough 1-inch thick. Using a biscuit cutter or round cookie cutter, cut out circles. Using a spatula, transfer to an ungreased sheet pan (I always line the pan with parchment). Knead the scraps together just until combined, then roll out again and continue cutting out circles until all the dough is used. Bake until light golden brown, about 15 minutes. When they're all done, serve with honey and jam.


----------



## Alix (Mar 30, 2005)

Yummy! I am getting fat just reading all these recipes!


----------

